# Cleaver anyone?



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to make a vegetable cleaver to see how it goes, anyone interested in picking up #1?


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd be interested if you wanna talk about it. 

-Sam


----------



## jm2hill (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd also be interested. Oh and I hate you. :justkidding: :knife:


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 3, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I sure didn't expect the interest to be this good. LOL


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 3, 2012)

Dammit! I want in!!!


----------



## markenki (Oct 3, 2012)

It has to be thin.  100mm x 210mm near (under?) 400g would be awesome.


----------



## echerub (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## echerub (Oct 4, 2012)

Good thing Cutty Sharp reminded me to be responsible and not jump the gun on a nakiri. What he *really* meant to say, I'm sure, is "Are you sure you want to get a Martell nakiri right now? Wouldn't you rather wait a bit and get a Martell cleaver instead?"

Wise, wise man, I say!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2012)

Since I only plan on doing one to see how it goes I'll offer it to the first person who responded and go from there if that falls through.

Thanks for the good response here guys.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 4, 2012)

DARN IT!!!!!!!!! If I ever wanted to be first on a Martel its this one!

Can I still get in on the first run?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> DARN IT!!!!!!!!! If I ever wanted to be first on a Martel its this one!
> 
> Can I still get in on the first run?




I'd LOVE to say yes but the truth is that I may hate doing these and there may not be more than this one. Only time will tell. Thanks for your interest though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I have to order some steel for this so I might as well order enough to do a few. I will do the first one as soon as I can but I will take orders for others (to be done in line) if anyone is interested.

Stats - The cleavers will be made using O-1 at Rc60-61. The handle may be either full tang or hidden but will be western(ish), probably a single type of wood without a bolster. It will be a little different than what I do with knives - more cleaveresque but not round barrel looking like a CCK. I haven't determined an exact size on the blade (or obviously a weight) but it'll be around 220mm x 110mm but don't hold me to those exact dimensions.

Now for the cost - *$575* (plus shipping)
_*This is an introductory price that may (and likely will) increase if I decide to do more._ 


Please shoot me a PM if you're interested and we can talk details.

Thanks folks!
Dave


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been wanting a nice cleaver from an American bladesmith, but they are SCARCE. A 220x110 with a nice buckeye burl handle? It
will 4 weeks or so before I can send funds; half now and half on delivery?

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2012)

I can accept one more pre-order cleaver. Please contact me if you're interested.

Dave


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 30, 2012)

A littke short as of right this minute, will PM if this changes.

HHax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> A littke short as of right this minute, will PM if this changes.




No problem Hax


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I may be using 52100 for this first round of trial cleavers. The reason is steel availability more than anything.


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 30, 2012)

PM sent.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 30, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



Ha, resistance was futile.


----------

